# Phenom II 960T or Phenom II 965



## WojtasRed (Apr 25, 2012)

Which one is better choice? Is there any sense to upgrade CPU for one of those ones when I have overclocked 720?


----------



## suraswami (Apr 25, 2012)

960T or 965 both are same with the following exceptions
960T is a six core CPU with 2 cores disabled, so chances are you can unlock those extra cores.
960T seems to have better memory controller, which helps in better NB OC, but ymmv.

960T seems to run cooler.

Newer batch 965 seems to consume less power and OC well too.

So you won't go wrong with either.

720 to any of these will not give you a huge difference but there will be especially for games that is optimized for multi-cores.  And ofcourse media editing will benefit.


----------



## erocker (Apr 25, 2012)

It won't make too much of a difference, but I would definitely chose the 960 over the 965. The 960 is based off of Thuban (6 core) which may be able to unlock and has a better IMC.

*Ninja'd by suraswami


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 25, 2012)

dont expect to unlock a 960T at all though on a crosshairV as ive found for some reason these mobos dont unlock 960Ts at all , whereas other 990Fx boards(msi ,gigabyte) are more succesfull

i tried all bios's before finding this out and have tried all Still since

knowledge extracted from Rog forum members and staff

probably shoulda paid more attention to the actual words in OP eh you may indeed do well with a 960T (unlocking it) using your mobo and if you dont they too Oc quite well ,mines @4070 24/7 folding but will go higher 4.3 seems its ceiling


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thats asus For you, i havent used them since 2002, ive had more headaches from them than even Jetway



theoneandonlymrk said:


> dont expect to unlock a 960T at all though on a crosshairV as ive found for some reason these mobos dont unlock 960Ts at all , whereas other 990Fx boards(msi ,gigabyte) are more succesfull
> 
> i tried all bios's before finding this out and have tried all Still since
> 
> ...


----------



## suraswami (Apr 25, 2012)

Another CPU you can consider is the 1045T which is really cheap @ MC if you have a store nearby.  They go for $110.  So guarenteed 6 cores and if you can OC them to 3.4+ then you are all set.

I got one and am extremely happy with my 1045T.  Was going to get the 960T but decided to get the 1045T.  The 1045 runs really cool and I have even undervolted it and OCed to 3.1 for now.  Its plenty fast for BF3 with a 6870.  Infact I have saved around 80w on load going from unlocked B55 X4 @ 3.6 to 1045T @ 3.1 and no performance loss.

my 2 cents


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Apr 27, 2012)

amd 960T FTW all good


----------



## redeye (Apr 27, 2012)

sorry if your going to upgrade, and you are going to also upgrade your ram ddr2 to ddr3...

go intel...(i'm running 1100t right now, but the siren call of intel is beckoning)

i had the 955be (@3.7Ghz) on a sabertooth 990fx with ddr3... the 1100t @ 4Ghz is better... good enough, but does not compete with the i7's... 

go AMD... but it is really getting tough.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 27, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Thats asus For you, i havent used them since 2002, ive had more headaches from them than even Jetway



My ASUS board unlocked the 960T effortlessly.  I think with these CPUs it is more the chipset that matters, a good 990 chipset will yield better results, regardless of brand of board.  Also, the 960T has a lower chance of unlocking, out of the ones I've tested only about half unlocked to 6 Cores, about 75% unlocked to 5 cores.


----------

